# Aquasoil and red cherry shrimp



## benderisawesome (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi there everyone.

So I have been dabbling in the planted tank world for a while now and also have been keeping red cherry shrimp in my tank also. I've used flourite for substrate and haven't had satisfactory plant growth and have been thinking of setting up a tank using some sort of aquasoil (ada, up, fluval plant statum etc.) 

My question is; Will red cherry shrimp still thrive in a tank set up with a type of aquasoil that buffers the pH of the tank water to a lower value around 6.5? I've heard that red cherry shrimp don't love low pH but can tolerate it and I am afraid that they will not thrive. 

Any advice or experience would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## Tanman19az (Dec 14, 2011)

They will breed at first but production goes down from there. I currently have a setup right now where I'm using AS but my tap water is really hard in the first place so they are doing great!


----------



## MagpieTear (Jan 25, 2009)

I know I'm bumping an older thread, but I wanted to throw out my experience. I am running ADA "Amazonas II" with a small amount of Fluval Stratum in my Ebi, and the Shrimp are breeding like mad in it.










The tank has been up and running about 9 months, I've been pulling 25-40 shrimp a month from it for sale and the colony is very healthy. Never a shortage of shrimplets, as there is only an Oto in there with them and no fear of predation. My tap water is rather odd, no KH out of the tap, pH of 7.6 and GH fluctuates by season. I starting to try to keep it balanced with Seachem's Mineralize solution, but only half the recommended dosage, and only when the GH falls below a reading of 2 degrees out of the tap. seems to be working okay, the tank is showing fairly stable on bi-weekly testing.


----------



## superflame (Apr 24, 2012)

MagpieTear said:


> I know I'm bumping an older thread, but I wanted to throw out my experience. I am running ADA "Amazonas II" with a small amount of Fluval Stratum in my Ebi, and the Shrimp are breeding like mad in it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, you should try with CRS or CBS now


----------



## Badlands54 (Dec 31, 2012)

They do better in a ph of 7+ they will breed more often and baby survival rate will be much better.


----------

